# Logement étudiant et abonnement temporaire à internet



## Ptolem (20 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Etant étudiant, l'année commence pour moi en septembre et se termine en juin. cela fait donc 10 mois.

J'ai loué un studio mais il n'y a ni ligne téléphonique, ni internet. Or j'en ai besoin pour discuter avec ma famille, faire des recherches, ...

Savez-vous s'il existe un moyen d'avoir internet en arrêtant son abonnement à n'importe quel moment? Et si oui, est ce qu'Orange (ex-Wanadoo) le permet?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## boddy (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour avoir Internet, il te faut au minimum une ligne  t&#233;l&#233;phonique ou le cable.
Un fil r&#233;cent et encore d'actualit&#233; te donneras de bons &#233;l&#233;ments :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151011


----------



## Ptolem (23 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup, je vais lire ce sujet de ce pas.


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Pour avoir Internet, il te faut au minimum une ligne  téléphonique ou le cable.


Ou le Wifi  Renseignes toi si ton établissement peut te fournir un accès sans fil. Sinon il reste une enseigne de fast food bien connue qui propose du wifi dans ses restaurants.  Ou un généreux voisin qui n'aurait pas crypté sa connexion.


----------

